# VisionTek HD2600 Pro 512MB DX10 questions



## crashboss (Nov 13, 2007)

hello i am a 16 year old noob , this BF i am planning on buying a VisionTek HD2600 Pro 512MB DX10 agp version from best-buy. http://bfads.net/VisionTek-HD2600-Pro-512MB-DX10-PCIE-or-AGP-Graphics-Card-at-Best-Buy
It's only $99 and i play counter strike source the most out of all the other games , i was wondering if i can run CSS with everything high and still get 60+ fps constant.  I don't like to play at any higher res than 1280 x 1024 , i'll prolly play at 1024*768 

My pc does not have PCI-Express slot

this is what i am currently playing css on , 
P4 3.2ghz
1 gig ram (256*4) 
evga 5200 graphics cars ( very old) 
total of 274 gb hdd space
400 watt PSU , gonna install this PSU tomorrow , i will be replacing my old 240watt. 
creative sound card. (5.1 max)

I run css in 800*600 res with everything at low except for texture which is @ high and i get over 60 fps in any map with even a full 32 man server. i actually get about 100 fps in dust 2 with a 5 v 5 or similar. during fight fps drop to bout 65 to 75. no biggie.. 
i don't know how my 5200 manages to get me those decent fps.

how does the 2600 pro compare to this card , http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102073   , i really want a fast gpu for under 100 bucks because i want to play bf2 , stalker , pro street , TDU , oblivion all with decent settings and being able to get 60+fps constant. 

BTW MY WHOLE PC COST ME 50 BUCKS , IT ALSO CAME WITH A 19 INCH LCD. ALL FROM MY BROTHERS WORK (Raytheon ftw?). sorry for caps.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 13, 2007)

yea, css will run like a champ on that @ 1024x768, maybe even 1280x1024.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 13, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, css will run like a champ on that @ 1024x768, maybe even 1280x1024.



YAY !!!!!

I'm prolly going to have trouble installing the PSU. I just replace the PSU and take the connectors and connect em to there place right? , i don't have to go to my bios and set voltage right? i don't want to fry anything in my pc .. this is a good PSU for the price. 

i am on a 240 watt psu atm  and i was wondering if i have to adjust the voltage on anything because im gonna install the 400 watt one.. or does the PSU automatically adjust the voltage because its just a universal thing?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 13, 2007)

Just plug it in and go


----------



## crashboss (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice. Can anyone compare those two cars on my first post?


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 13, 2007)

go with the 2600. the 1650 has a little more bandwidth for the memory, but the 2600 has more raw computing power.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 13, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> go with the 2600. the 1650 has a little more bandwidth for the memory, but the 2600 has more raw computing power.



I am going to thank u LOL.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 14, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, css will run like a champ on that @ 1024x768, maybe even 1280x1024.



On my 2600xt I get around 180fps maxed 1280x1024 with no AA and max AF.

But I wouldn't waste money on the 512mb, its next to useless, "MAY" see 1-2 fps gain over a 256mb card in high resolutions and higher settings in games.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 14, 2007)

niko084 said:


> On my 2600xt I get around 180fps maxed 1280x1024 with no AA and max AF.
> 
> But I wouldn't waste money on the 512mb, its next to useless, "MAY" see 1-2 fps gain over a 256mb card in high resolutions and higher settings in games.



i agree completely with this statement. with a card like this, you won't really be able to play at resolutions that will completely utilize 512 of onboard ram. it's nice to brag about, but it's not worth the extra cash.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 14, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i agree completely with this statement. with a card like this, you won't really be able to play at resolutions that will completely utilize 512 of onboard ram. it's nice to brag about, but it's not worth the extra cash.



but the 2600 pro with 256 mb of vram is like the same price as the 2600 pro with 512 mb , im going to buy it on bf only for 99 bucks though... 

can u guys please compare a x1650 pro with the 2600 pro 512 mb ?


----------



## niko084 (Nov 14, 2007)

crashboss said:


> but the 2600 pro with 256 mb of vram is like the same price as the 2600 pro with 512 mb , im going to buy it on bf only for 99 bucks though...
> 
> can u guys please compare a x1650 pro with the 2600 pro 512 mb ?



Leaves the 1650pro in the DUST!
Compares closer to a stock clocked 1950gt without AA, little slower...

If they are the same price well then i guess why not...
But if it costs more than like $5 more I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 14, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Leaves the 1650pro in the DUST!
> Compares closer to a stock clocked 1950gt without AA, little slower...
> 
> If they are the same price well then i guess why not...
> But if it costs more than like $5 more I wouldn't bother.



if its only a $5 difference i would just spend the extra bit. it it's like $20, go with the 256 card.
as far as the 1650 and 2600 go, the 2600 pro is your better choice. like i said earlier, the 1650 pro has more memory bandwidth but the 2600 pro will still outrun it in 90% of the games/tests.
just go with the 2600 pro.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 14, 2007)

I am overly excited guys... i have never had a such a good pc in my life... always been on those crappy 1.8 ghz or less.

2600 pro it is then, i never knew the 2600 would friggin school x1650 pro !!! omfg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do u know what this means? this means i can play oblivion , stalker , tdu , pro street , css , vegas , dark messiah , crysis , bf2.... all on decent to maxed out settings all for 100 dollars !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crashboss (Nov 14, 2007)

another question , i have the ultra V series 400 watt power supply. I am on a hp compaq d530 cmt , its a OEM. it comes with a 240 watt PSU ... and my 400 watt PSU which i haven't installed yet supports intel and amd motherboards... so that means i can install the new PSU correct ? because  my pc is made by intel since its OEM ... i just don't want my pc to fry the second i turn my pc on with the new PSU which is 400 watts.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 14, 2007)

crashboss said:


> I am overly excited guys... i have never had a such a good pc in my life... always been on those crappy 1.8 ghz or less.
> 
> 2600 pro it is then, i never knew the 2600 would friggin school x1650 pro !!! omfg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do u know what this means? this means i can play oblivion , stalker , tdu , pro street , css , vegas , dark messiah , crysis , bf2.... all on decent to maxed out settings all for 100 dollars !!!!!!!!!!!



Well.... Vegas' Crysis..... not going to happen over low/medium....

But they eat up even the 1650xt.
If you can budge to a 2600xt you would really be kicken they go head to head with 1950pro's - AA.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 14, 2007)

for some odd reason i can run vegas on my pc , everything low 13 fps .  i have seen this guys play crysis on everything low.. 20 to 30 fps with a 9600 pro and a slower cpu than mine.

just to verify more we are talking bout this card correct?  
http://bfads.net/VisionTek-HD2600-Pro-512MB-DX10-PCIE-or-AGP-Graphics-Card-at-Best-Buy 

I am amazed that the hd2600 pro agp version will eat up the xt and the pro !!!
there isn't a difference between a 2600 pro and a hd 2600 pro right? just wondering because i don't want there to be any confusion. as long as they are both the same cards.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 14, 2007)

crashboss said:


> for some odd reason i can run vegas on my pc , everything low 13 fps .  i have seen this guys play crysis on everything low.. 20 to 30 fps with a 9600 pro and a slower cpu than mine.
> 
> just to verify more we are talking bout this card correct?
> http://bfads.net/VisionTek-HD2600-Pro-512MB-DX10-PCIE-or-AGP-Graphics-Card-at-Best-Buy
> ...



Someone play crysis on a 9600 at 20-30fps.... Maybe in 640x480 resolution... 

And yes I'm CERTAIN about that card.

Radeon 9800 256mb is the "Minimum" as stated by EA... And we all know what "Minimum" means...
*Minimum*- It will finish the install..........

They are all HD2*** cards, just some only say 2600/2900 etc without the HD...


----------



## niko084 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just curious instead of boxing people for that card on black friday... Why don't you spend a few more pennies which isn't really anything after you consider tax... And get a much better card- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102711
2600xt whoops the 2600pro.

Take a look I ran a comparison-
2600pro gddr2
2600xt gddr3
1950GT gddr3
1650pro gddr2

http://hwbot.org/hardware.compare.do?type=gpu&id=1104_1&id=1041_1&id=1145_1&id=1196_1&id=1194_1


----------



## crashboss (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice  , in single player games i usually dont give a shit bout how my graphics look like unless its crysis. in multilayer however, i like my graphics so thats why ima  with the visiontek hd2600 pro !!


----------



## niko084 (Nov 14, 2007)

Take a look at that link... The Sapphire card is a MUCH better and faster card for a few $$ more once you consider you are not paying tax... It will blow the socks off that Visiontek 2600pro.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 14, 2007)

oh kk


----------



## crashboss (Nov 15, 2007)

tried installing the new psu but no luck , the psu fits buts its long but small in width than the pld one so i can really screw it in either. 

is there any way the 2600 pro will work with my current 240 watt PSU?


----------



## TUngsten (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you trying to replace a PSU in a Gateway or Dell or something?


----------



## crashboss (Nov 15, 2007)

no , my pc is a HP Compaq Business Desktop d530 , here is the link where u can look at specs for it , http://h18002.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11632_div/11632_div.HTML  , there are 3 types of this pc , mines the best one it's called the " Convertible Minitower " 

the whole pc was only 50 bucks from my brothers company and it came with a 19 inch lcd as well. 


please help , will the 2600 pro be able to run on my 240 watt PSU? my pc isn't that power intensive.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 15, 2007)

bump


----------



## niko084 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ohh one of those system... Most likely it wont power it...
But give us your system specs.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 16, 2007)

i just confirmed with one of my good friends who knows a lot bout comps told me that i can run the 2600 pro without a problem because that card doesn't use a lot of wattage and performs better than a x1650 pro ... 

Processors Map
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors	1
Number of threads	2

Processor 0
    -- Core 0
        -- Thread 0
        -- Thread 1


Processors Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores		1
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name			Intel Pentium 4
Codename		Prescott
Specification		Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
Package			Socket 478 mPGA (platform ID = 2h)
CPUID			F.3.4
Extended CPUID		F.3
Core Stepping		D0
Technology		90 nm
Core Speed		3192.7 MHz (16.0 x 199.5 MHz)
Rated Bus speed		798.2 MHz
Stock frequency		3200 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
L1 Data cache		16 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
Trace cache		12 Kuops, 8-way set associative
L2 cache		1024 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control		no
Features		


Chipset
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge		Intel i865P/PE/G/i848P rev. A2
Southbridge		Intel 82801EB (ICH5) rev. 02
Graphic Interface	AGP
AGP Revision		3.0
AGP Transfer Rate	8x
AGP SBA			supported, enabled
Memory Type		DDR
Memory Size		1024 MBytes
Memory Frequency	199.5 MHz (1:1)
CAS#			3.0
RAS# to CAS#		3
RAS# Precharge		3
Cycle Time (tRAS)	8
Performance Mode	disabled


i just ran cpu-z and then pasted the needed results.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2007)

yea, the 2600pro should run fine in your system with that 240 watt psu, because it doesn't need external power, it draws it all from the mobo.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

NICE !!!! i checked benchmarks on it for like 3 hours searching the net.. results are good...


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think a 240WPSU will support that card. You will probably burn up the PSU. Or the video card.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2007)

dwax said:


> I don't think a 240WPSU will support that card. You will probably burn up the PSU. Or the video card.



no, the worst that would happen is the computer won't turn on, but since the card doesn't require external power, it will run fine.


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think so, He has an AGP and that card on AGP runs off the power supply. I have one,and here is the picture.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...t+GDDR2+AGP+8X+HDCP+Ready+Video+Card+-+Retail


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

System Requirements:

Intel Pentium 4, Celeron, AMD Duron/Athlon/Athlon XP, Sempron or compatible with AGP 8x slot
Installation software requires
CD-ROM drive
256MB of system memory (1GB+ recommended for Windows Vista)
DVD playback requires DVD drive on PCs with an Intel Pentium III processor (or equivalent) and 256MB of system memory
300W or greater power supply recommended
Available 6 pin power connector from power supply or included cable adapter


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2007)

dwax said:


> I don't think so, He has an AGP and that card on AGP runs off the power supply.


i didn't notice that the agp version used external power, that sucks.


dwax said:


> I have one,and here is the picture.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...t+GDDR2+AGP+8X+HDCP+Ready+Video+Card+-+Retail



maybe i would have seen that you have one if you filled in your specs.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

the 2600 pro runs off the mobo , i have looked at soo many benchmarks where the last section shows the power consumption and the 2600 was consuming 31 watts at idle and <50 watts with load.. right now i have a 5200 which takes up 34 watts at idle and i have been using that card for a  long time , also the 240 watt PSU might be running at a higher amperage. 

more sources are saying the card will run and only one is saying that it won't lol. i guess time will tell but i highly doubt it won't run


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

so wait random.. are u saying the 2600 pro won't run on my PSU ???? if not , ill put in my 400 watt PSU ...

btw guys i really think it will... my friend is good with comps and he said it would and so do the benchmarks on power consumption.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2007)

crashboss said:


> so wait random.. are u saying the 2600 pro won't run on my PSU ???? if not , ill put in my 400 watt PSU ...
> 
> btw guys i really think it will... my friend is good with comps and he said it would and so do the benchmarks on power consumption.



man, i say give it a shot on the 240. worst comes to worst, you put the 400 watt psu in, right?


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

dwax said:


> System Requirements:
> 
> Intel Pentium 4, Celeron, AMD Duron/Athlon/Athlon XP, Sempron or compatible with AGP 8x slot
> Installation software requires
> ...



really says 300 but u don't need 300... it's like this in a lot of cases where they list more than workable.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think your 240 will cut it, try looking at this website

XT's are big jumps over the Pro in the 1650 series too GDDR3


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you have a AGP slot on your MB? If you do, and you plug this card into it and not plug the power cord into the video card, it will stop at the boot screen saying you have to plug in your power cord.


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2007)

Pandaz3 said:


> I don't think your 240 will cut it, try looking at this website



they manufacture the psu's, they'll tell you to buy a monster psu just so they make an extra $50...


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

nah i am on the 240 watt right now... my 400 watt PSU fits in my case but it's long and smaller in width than the old one so it can't be screwed it  , ima end up ghetto riggin my comp by putting it on it's side and restraining the PSU somehow.. the 400 watt PSU will definitely work no doubt  bout that. 

my pc is the HP Compaq  d530 cmt 

here is the url for info http://h18002.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11632_div/11632_div.HTML


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 17, 2007)

crashboss said:


> nah i am on the 240 watt right now... my 400 watt PSU fits in my case but it's long and smaller in width than the old one so it can't be screwed it  , ima end up *expletive* my comp by putting it on it's side and restraining the PSU somehow.. the 400 watt PSU will definitely work no doubt  bout that.
> 
> my pc is the HP Compaq  d530 cmt
> 
> here is the url for info http://h18002.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11632_div/11632_div.HTML



you might want to edit that expletive out.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

dwax said:


> Do you have a AGP slot on your MB? If you do, and you plug this card into it and not plug the power cord into the video card, it will stop at the boot screen saying you have to plug in your power cord.



yes i have a agp slot on my motherboard, does the 2600 pro have a thing on it where i have to take one of the wires from the PSU and plug it on the card?


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep here are the pictures.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...t+GDDR2+AGP+8X+HDCP+Ready+Video+Card+-+Retail


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

I know it would not boot up on my PC without plugging it in, maybe your's is different.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

where do i plug the PLUG in? is it the black thing in the back of the card in one of the other pictures? black thing with 3 metal bars soldered into the circuit board.

edit : now i c  , well lets see how it goes


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

can anyone refer me to some nice PSU's on black friday that can get for my pc?  actually i can just install the 400 watt one huh?


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 17, 2007)

crashboss said:


> where do i plug the PLUG in? is it the black thing in the back of the card in one of the other pictures? black thing with 3 metal bars soldered into the circuit board.
> 
> edit : now i c  , well lets see how it goes



At worst you might need a 4 pin (molex) to 6 Pin adapter.


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep it's on the back of the card. I hope you can get and use it. These newer cards for AGP bring back more playing newer games. And it is a pretty fast card for the price.


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> At worst you might need a 4 pin (molex) to 6 Pin adapter.




It has all the parts you need to hook it up.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

i think my 240 watt PSU has a 6 pin connector... so i can just go ahead and connect that to my gpu right? i mean after all the card idles at like 31 watts and i went to PSU engine and it said my whole pc would be @ 219 watts at max with load  so that means my pc i will be playing css with my 2600 pro and my pc will only be using 219 watts of PSU  , 240 is peak 

just read his reply : sup , just checked my 400 watt PSU and it has a 6 pin connector  not a molex yay  , now in like 30 mins ima check my 240 watt PSU and see if it has a 6 pin connector.. and if it does ima be happy ! and if it does have a 6 pin connector , i should plug it in my 2600 pro as soon as i get it right?


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

dwax said:


> It has all the parts you need to hook it up.



so just in case if my 240 watt psu doesn't have the 6 pin connector , i still have the adapter that should come with the card right? i am buying my car from best buy for 90 bucks... hopefully it will come with that adapter... either way i am fine because i got my extra PSU covering me , but ima try making game out of my 240.


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

It has this in the box.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10661&stc=1&d=1195280246


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

dwax said:


> It has this in the box.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10661&stc=1&d=1195280246



ya i see newegg's 2600 pro has that in the box but does the 2600 pro from best buy have that in the box? im pretty sure it does... ima start shopping online because of so many good deals  , but for now i don't have a credit card , getting one soon ...


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Most, but not all ATI cards since the 9500 Pro needed extra power (The 9600, 1600 and 1650 series and maybe a few others did not ) mostly they were 4 pin floppy style connectors, but with the introduction of the newer PCI-E cards a 6 pin quickly became standard.  Your 400W PSU likely has a 6 pin connector


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 17, 2007)

crashboss said:


> ya i see newegg's 2600 pro has that in the box but does the 2600 pro from best buy have that in the box? im pretty sure it does... ima start shopping online because of so many good deals  , but for now i don't have a credit card , getting one soon ...



Here is the VisonTek 256 2600 Pro


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

Pandaz3 said:


> Most, but not all ATI cards since the 9500 Pro needed extra power (The 9600, 1600 and 1650 series and maybe a few others did not ) mostly they were 4 pin floppy style connectors, but with the introduction of the newer PCI-E cards a 6 pin quickly became standard.  Your 400W PSU likely has a 6 pin connector



ya i checked last night and my 400 watt PSU has a 6 pin connector... 240 watt PSU doesn't have it  ... 2 things i can do now... get the card (high probability i will get it ) , go home install it with the 240 watt PSU and use the 4 pin converted  to a 6 pin connector adapter.  then hopefully it will work and we will all be happy  

second thing , i can just install my 400 watt PSU and use the 6 pin connector it already comes with... either way i'm cool yay  

if the card does work with the 240 watt PSU , it wont like burn anything in my pc overtime right?


----------



## mrsemi (Nov 17, 2007)

crashboss said:


> no , my pc is a HP Compaq Business Desktop d530 , here is the link where u can look at specs for it , http://h18002.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11632_div/11632_div.HTML  , there are 3 types of this pc , mines the best one it's called the " Convertible Minitower "
> 
> the whole pc was only 50 bucks from my brothers company and it came with a 19 inch lcd as well.
> 
> ...



Plug it in and find out, can't imagine anything bad happening except the thing shutting down or simply not starting.  It doesn't require an external power cord on my 512 version so it can't draw too much power.


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

ya thought so dude... because i'm on a 5200 gpu right now and it uses 34 watts and the 2600 pro uses only 31 .. both idling... i am sure the 2600 pro will work  cant wait till i play css on everything high , hey dude since u have that card can u tell me what fps u get in the games u play and what ur settings are...

i want to play bf2 , oblivion , stalker , tdu and lots more !!!!!


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 17, 2007)

dont buy 2600pro wait for hd3850 agp..


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> dont buy 2600pro wait for hd3850 agp..



LOLOLOLOL.. dude i can only spend 100 bucks .. i am not a heavy gamer or anything...


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

i have officialy confirmed that the 2600 pro will run on my pc ... here is what the experts have to say.. 

http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/co.../129-sapphire-radeon-hd-2600-pro-512mb-review

they tested  the exact scenario im in , the 2600 pro ran on their 250 cheap PSU... with a slow cpu and slow everything.. css on everything high got  77 fps , even with hdr on full... the thing im happy about is that my cpu is way more stronger than the one in that url...


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well go for it!


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

WHAT WOULD WE BE WITHOUT THE INTERNET? thank u forums !!!!


----------



## crashboss (Nov 17, 2007)

ok what if i get this ati radeon from BB..??? It draws power from the mobo.. http://www.pcper.com/images/reviews/426/2600pro_front.jpg

so that means it will run on my pc but  someone here was saying i would need a external power source.. well not for that card shown in that pic...


----------



## dwax (Nov 17, 2007)

crashboss said:


> ok what if i get this ati radeon from BB..??? It draws power from the mobo.. http://www.pcper.com/images/reviews/426/2600pro_front.jpg
> 
> so that means it will run on my pc but  someone here was saying i would need a external power source.. well not for that card shown in that pic...



That card is for a PCIE MB


----------



## crashboss (Nov 18, 2007)

dwax said:


> That card is for a PCIE MB



oh i c now..  hey dwax did u check out this link? http://www.amdzone.com/index.php/co.../129-sapphire-radeon-hd-2600-pro-512mb-review

dude these ppl tested a 2600 pro 512 mb agp version on a old dell... css ran good on good settings... my pc is faster than the one in their review so i think i can play css on everything high except msaa or AA at full... 1080*1024  hell ya !!!! bd2 , stalker , tdu and pro street also !!!!!!!!!


----------



## beenkenobee (Nov 22, 2007)

*quieter cooler*

has anyone found a quieter cooler for the agp hd2600 pro?
card works great but too much noise in a mpc.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 22, 2007)

yes... Thermaletake hr-03 /r600


----------



## wyvern (Nov 23, 2007)

*problem with card*

I recently bought a 512 MB VisionTek HD2600 Pro Radeon ATi card and installed it successfully in my Gateway E4000 (circa 2002, AGP slot).  The system runs on a 500W PSU and has 2GB of RAM.  The graphics card requires additional power from the PSU and is plugged into it correctly.  Really, everything works fine until I load a game like World of Warcraft.  As soon as I start moving my character the whole system shuts down and restarts.  The installation CD that came with the card seems to make it clear that the driver doesn't need to be updated, but when I use the VisionTek website I am not allowed to download the latest version of the driver (7.10).  So, can anyone offer any assistance?  I would greatly appreciate it, thank you!  OS- XP home


----------



## crashboss (Nov 24, 2007)

ya i just bought that card also , im in a different city so i can't install the card yet   , hopefully when i go home everything will be fine , shall i install the drivers from the cd or wat?  assist me please


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 24, 2007)

wyvern said:


> I recently bought a 512 MB VisionTek HD2600 Pro Radeon ATi card and installed it successfully in my Gateway E4000 (circa 2002, AGP slot).  The system runs on a 500W PSU and has 2GB of RAM.  The graphics card requires additional power from the PSU and is plugged into it correctly.  Really, everything works fine until I load a game like World of Warcraft.  As soon as I start moving my character the whole system shuts down and restarts.  The installation CD that came with the card seems to make it clear that the driver doesn't need to be updated, but when I use the VisionTek website I am not allowed to download the latest version of the driver (7.10).  So, can anyone offer any assistance?  I would greatly appreciate it, thank you!  OS- XP home



A 2002 Gateway? I would expect an old tired PSU first,  You will need a PSU with at least 20 amps on the +12V rail to be safe.  I expect you have a lot less than that, just because you have it plugged in correctly does not mean, the PSU can supply enough juice. Here is a *PC Power and Cooling *unit that should work.

When you have adequate power you can Download from VisionTek's site or *ATI's gaming site*, ATI will be a little quicker with the newest drivers (They have 7.11's now)

Edit:  I just looked at a couple of E4000's and discovered they made some in small "Desktop" cases and many more in the "Mini-towers" That PSU above will work in the Mini-tower versions, the 'desktop' might require different dimensions


----------



## wyvern (Nov 24, 2007)

*Psu*

I actually bought a new PSU a few months ago, it isn't the same one that came with the system (that one was 160W).  That said, I still have the box for the newer power supply and it says that the max load on the +12V line is 17A, but it has two +12v lines with a combined 34A max.  Does this make a difference or is another new PSU needed?


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well that should be good, but it could be you are only using one of the rails and if that is the case then it might be under powered.  What brand  and size PSU did you get? I'll look it up.


----------



## wyvern (Nov 24, 2007)

It's an Antec EarthWatts 500 PSU

edit: after putting in my OS disc and updating windows, as well as downloading the recommended driver from the VisionTek website for XP, everything _seems_ to be working ok, including the game.  I just can't shake the feeling that it isn't operating at it's full potential though since my roommate's version looks better on his 256mb graphics card.  But maybe I'm just kidding myself.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well that is fine for the PSU, no need to replace it.  

Now let's look at a few other things.  The amount of memory is not likely to affect the quality of the display much, but should enhance it's ability to speedily render them, it should be better, smoother, with streaming video for instance.  Some functions might still be limited by the CPU.  A 2.4 P4 is no slouch, but it is dated, if you have other programs running in the background, they might affect your CPU's ability in a minor way.

What about the monitor itself.  All flat-screens are not made equal.  Display setting will also impact the display (Kind of a Duh, but sometimes forgotten.) CRTs vary greatly too.

How Much Ram does your machine have compared to your Roomy?

All I am really saying is there are a lot of things it could be besides the card.


----------

